
Renault, Nissan Abandon Race for Growth to Focus on Costs - itsspring
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-27/nissan-renault-unveil-new-steps-to-cut-costs-revamp-alliance
======
ChuckNorris89
How so? They already have Dacia as their budget brand.

